# Como inventar un sensor de movimiento/impacto casero, alguna opción?



## adheko (Feb 17, 2009)

Hola amigos, quisiera q me ayuden, estoy buscando la forma de inventar un sensor de movimiento y otro de impacto para agregarla a una alarma para mi vehículo, tengo entendido de q existen sensores electrónicos pero son caros y difícil de encontrar en mi Pais y deseo hacerlo yo mismo, espero puedan ayudarme.


----------



## adheko (Feb 17, 2009)

Mi idea es la de un pentulo osea, digamos q ponemos colgado un cable y le amarramos un peso en su extremo, y si existe algún impacto este se balancea y hace contacto con la carrocería de mi vehiculo (tierra o GND), mandándome una señal eléctrica, el problema con este método es q oscilaría bastante.
Habrá otra opción? ayuda


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Feb 18, 2009)

Este es un circuito de alarma, con el NE-555 y un pequeño cilindro de cristal con mercurio de cristal  para indicar una condición de alarma, por un movimiento forzado o por el acto de inclinar el artículo protegido. Por lo que sabemos, no hay otro metal que sea un líquido en la temperatura ambiente. El Mercurio es tal metal y tiene algunas características inusuales y únicas que son diametricalmente opuestos a las características de la tensión superficial del agua . El interruptor del mercurio entonces se inserta cuidadosamente en un tubo corto de 20 m m del plástico montado en su normalmente  posición abierta, en la cual el NE-555 timer tiene su pin de  " trigger" (pin 2 ) que es alimentado vía R1 100K bloqueado . El Pin 3 de salida permanecerá bajo.
 Cuando el interruptor de mercurio a causa de la vibración o del movimiento hace que  los contactos se cierren momentáneamente por el mercurio líquido, se dispara el 555 , la salida va a un nivel de alto  donde permanecerá incluso si el interruptor se vuelve a su posición inicial de no contacto ,observar que la salida del 555 se vá a la base del Q1 vía el resistor Rx (R3) que pueda ser tan bajo como 560 ohmios. Esto se puede utilizar para permitir una alarma de la representación visual o del tipo audible como una sirena.


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Feb 18, 2009)

Por supuesto que el 555 admite ser alimentados por los 12 voltios de la bateria del auto sin modificar los co,ponentes


----------



## adheko (Feb 18, 2009)

Buena idea Jorge gracias
El gran problema sería conseguir el Cristal de Mercurio, como dije en el tema si lo consigo sería una maravilla pero en mi caso es difícil conseguir algo así en mi país, trataré de preguntar si hay este bicho.

Otra idea q se me ocurrio es usar el flotador q tiene mi vehículo en el depósito de Gasolina conectándolo en paralelo a mi circuito y asi obtener una corriente, pero otro problema se hace porque el microcontrolador q usé en mi circuito es un PIC16F84A y este no tiene conversor A/D asi q lo descarto.

Si tuvieras otra idea te lo agradecería otra ves muchas gracias por la idea del cristal


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 18, 2009)

adheko dijo:
			
		

> Buena idea Jorge gracias
> El gran problema sería conseguir el Cristal de Mercurio, como dije en el tema si lo consigo sería una maravilla pero en mi caso es difícil conseguir algo así en mi país, trataré de preguntar si hay este bicho.
> 
> Si tuvieras otra idea te lo agradecería otra ves muchas gracias por la idea del cristal



*NO ES UN CRISTAL!*...es un switch de mercurio, basicamente un pequeño tubo de vidrio con dos contactos separados entre sí y una pequeña gota de mercurio dentro del tubo que une los contactos cuando se inclina el tubo (y por ende...el vehículo donde está sujeto).

Es muy probable que vos lo puedas hacer, por que solo necesitas una gota de mercurio, quizas de algun termómetro o algún tensiómetro medicinal descartado por impacto ambiental   y un pequeño tubo de vidrio (a pedirle a algún bioquímico amigo) o de plástico.

De todas formas, estos switches eran muy comunes en los juegos electrónicos viejos y eran los que detectaban cuando se "tildaba" la máquina..y también vienen para alarmas de auto y son relativamente baratos...algo de tres o cuatro dólares.

Saludos!


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 18, 2009)

Resorte blando, y un arito , cuando tenes un impacto io un cambio de posicion la inercia hace que el resorte toque alguna parte del arito y buaaalllaaaa


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Feb 18, 2009)

Bueno yo he trabajado en lo de alarmas de autos en los años 80´s , entonces lo mas simple eran los detectores de movimiento o vibracion/ oscilacion que funcionaban con la bocina del auto.
El circuito es muy sencillo y lo que hacia era conectar desconectar el claxon del carro cuando alguien se apoyaba en el auto o queria abrir una puerta,el claxon sonaba como un oscilador , lo notable es q no llevaba electronica en su interior era una cajita de plastico que se atornillaba horizontalmente en el chasis del auto , tenia un interruptor para conectar o desconectar, lo desarmé y en su interior tenia solo un "fleje" ( asi le decimos aqui ) o lamina de acero flexible de unos 10 cm de largo mas o menos y poco menos de un cm de ancho ,uno de los extremoos estaba atornillado a un soporte aislante horizontal , en el otro extremo se habia puesto un pedazo de plomo como peso , por supuesto que ante una vibracion vertical el sistema oscilaba hasta atenuarse ,cerca a este extremo habia un tornillo que se podia graduar , acercandolo o alejandolo , cada q la lamina vibrante chocaba con el tornillo se cerraba circuito y esto iba en paralelo al boton de claxon , entonces un movimiento hacia sonar el claxon intermitentemente hasta extingirse cuando ya no habia movimiento , he hecho un dibujo un poco tosco en photoshop y espero que lo entiendan , los dos cables que salen se conectan en paralelo con los terminales del boton de claxon del timon , por supuesto que en uno de ellos hay un switch en serie  para conectar o desconectar el sistema,este switch va escondido debajo del tablero y desconecta el sitema en operacion normal mientras se maneja o el dueño esta en el auto , para funcionar como alarma al salir del auto se cierra el switch con lo que el claxon sonara un rato y se apagara. al entrar al auto el dueño va al switch y lo desconecta para silenciarlo cosa q no puede hacer un ladron, todo esto va en una cajita metalica o de plastico con tornillo para fijar en alguna parte del chasis o debajo del tablero.
Ojala se entienda el dibujo
Saludos desde Lima Perú


----------



## adheko (Feb 19, 2009)

Que maravilla Jorge, como algo tan sencillo puede hacer de sensor de vibración  esta genial, buena idea gracias


----------



## ebnerrr (Mar 3, 2010)

nececito ayuda en el vehiculo he encontrado unos sistemas de alarma que anteriormente han adaptado(el vehiculo fue comprado de segunda mano), el problema es que no se como conectarlos para que puedan funcionar  , se que tiene un sensor de movimiento descrito por Jorge Flores Vergaray . he seguido el cableado y he encontrado con que va conectado a unos interruptores que avisan si las puertas estan mal cerradas, y tambien a una chapa en la patente del vehiculo (eso si ni idea de su llave ). amigos de foros de electronica espero respuestas gracias  . adjunto imagenes.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 3, 2010)

adheco fijate si algun conocido tuyo viene para aca y compra las cosas, son muy batratas.

eso de hacer esas cossitas a mano es .........
una alarma es algo muy .choto.
si no se dispara no sirve.
y si se dispara por cualquier pavada tampoco sirve.

la masa de un auto es muy grande comparada con la vibracion que genera la rotura de un vidrio, es por ello que se hicieron lso sensores sonicos, detectan el sonido, es de una frecuencia especifica y se inicia abruptamente, cuando el ladron golpea.

en fin, alarmas y telefonia hay un monton, lo que vos querras hacer otro lo hizo, con presicion, con exactitud y mejor presentado......y como invirtio y fabrico muchos y quiere vender seguro que MAS BARATO de lo que te costara a ti.

me parece extraño que alla no haya nada, pero sino , fijate aca en argentina.
x-28
gonner
hawata
alarmas en general

saludos


----------



## capitanp (Mar 3, 2010)

si normalmente usan un pendulo






http://www.retrogames.cl/imagenes/flippers/tilt.jpg


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 3, 2010)

KARAPALIDA dijo:


> Resorte blando, y un arito , cuando tenes un impacto io un cambio de posicion la inercia hace que el resorte toque alguna parte del arito y buaaalllaaaa


El sistema del resortito con un arito para detectar impactitos NO es el mas adecuado, jeje  Estaciona en una pendiente, que pasa? 
Bueno por suerte existen los piezoelectricos, se puede implementar algo con un parlante piezo sujeto de un extremo y con un peso en el otro, hace unos años vi un sensor hecho asi que detectaba hasta los pasos a dos metros... lamentablemente por mas que lo busque no lo pude encontrar.
Acondicionando la señal con un opamp se puede realizar...


----------



## kmuz (Ene 29, 2011)

adheko dijo:


> Mi idea es la de un pentulo osea, digamos q ponemos colgado un cable y le amarramos un peso en su extremo, y si existe algún impacto este se balancea y hace contacto con la carrocería de mi vehiculo (tierra o GND), mandándome una señal eléctrica, el problema con este método es q oscilaría bastante.
> Habrá otra opción? ayuda



hola men y si intentas con la retroalimentacion?
de esta manera con un simple toque del pendulo en el chasis quedara la señal electrica 
clavada y no se apagara amenos que tu lo hagas


----------



## NarXEh (Mar 8, 2011)

Buenas!

No soy un experto en el tema pero solo vengo a dar alguna opinion, talves le ayuda a alguien



capitanp dijo:


> si normalmente usan un pendulo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese sistema es el que usan las maquinas de flippers (lo vi en un programa llamado slice en el que cortaron un flipper )

De todos modos concuerdo con el la idea de una calle inclinada no seria muy bueno que digamos

Te dejo dos links, talvez se te ocurra algo (mas que nada con el sensor de impacto)

http://robots-argentina.com.ar/Sensores_parachoques.htm

http://robots-argentina.com.ar/Sensores_FlexiForce.htm

saludos!

NärXEh

p.d.: no siempre se lo puede fabricar todo (por las razones que dio fernando mas que nada).


----------



## unmonje (Mar 10, 2011)

adheko dijo:


> Hola amigos, quisiera q me ayuden, estoy buscando la forma de inventar un sensor de movimiento y otro de impacto para agregarla a una alarma para mi vehículo, tengo entendido de q existen sensores electrónicos pero son caros y difícil de encontrar en mi Pais y deseo hacerlo yo mismo, espero puedan ayudarme.



Casero ?    ...Barato ?

Quedate a vivir en el auto  y no necesitas mas !!!

Lo demas tiene precio !!!

Que funcione bien y sea preciso ?...Ya està inventado y es mas barato de lo que te costarà 
hacerlo tu mismo .

Quieres aprender ?...ah !! ese es otro tema.!!!

Quieres algo intermedio ?,.... Ya te  lo han propuesto en estos textos.

Me olvidaba ........Olvida lo del mercurio....es muy venenoso y peligroso si se esparse en un choque por todos lados.*Deberia estar prohibidisimo !!!!!*

El mercurio no es solo AGUA PLATEADA !!!
Respecto al pèndulo....Estaciona tu coche en una calle horizontal y listo .


----------



## fernandob (Mar 10, 2011)

capitanp dijo:


> si normalmente usan un pendulo


 
pongan uno de esos en cada puerta ...........a la vista......y ya esta.cualquiera que mire por un cristal hacia el intrior de ese vehiculo ni querra robarlo.
ni se molestara.....................


----------



## unmonje (Mar 10, 2011)

Te voy a comentar el mejor sistema de seguridad para vehiculo que tuve en  vida...
Sirve para estacionar un rato digamos 2 horas , no para dejarlo a vivir en la calle como hacen tantos irrespectuosos con el espacio de propiedad pùblica.
Confundiendo lo PUBLICO con lo PROPIO.
Consiste en lo siguiente :
Bajas del vehiculo, levantas la tapa del distribuidor , le quitas el rotor ,lo pones en tu bolsillo y  tapas nuevamente el distribuidor .

Santo remedio...necesitan una grua ,para llevarselo.Podras cenar con tus amigos ò hacer unas compras en el super.
Podras encontrarlo destruido al volver...pero seguirà en su sitio


Costo  ? : 30 segundos cuando te pones pràctico.

La electrìnica ?...ah ,, eso es para otras cosas.!!!!


----------



## dieselnox (Nov 15, 2011)

Jorge Flores Vergaray dijo:


> Este es un circuito de alarma, con el NE-555 y un pequeño cilindro de cristal con mercurio de cristal  para indicar una condición de alarma, por un movimiento forzado o por el acto de inclinar el artículo protegido. Por lo que sabemos, no hay otro metal que sea un líquido en la temperatura ambiente. El Mercurio es tal metal y tiene algunas características inusuales y únicas que son diametricalmente opuestos a las características de la tensión superficial del agua . El interruptor del mercurio entonces se inserta cuidadosamente en un tubo corto de 20 m m del plástico montado en su normalmente  posición abierta, en la cual el NE-555 timer tiene su pin de  " trigger" (pin 2 ) que es alimentado vía R1 100K bloqueado . El Pin 3 de salida permanecerá bajo.
> Cuando el interruptor de mercurio a causa de la vibración o del movimiento hace que  los contactos se cierren momentáneamente por el mercurio líquido, se dispara el 555 , la salida va a un nivel de alto  donde permanecerá incluso si el interruptor se vuelve a su posición inicial de no contacto ,observar que la salida del 555 se vá a la base del Q1 vía el resistor Rx (R3) que pueda ser tan bajo como 560 ohmios. Esto se puede utilizar para permitir una alarma de la representación visual o del tipo audible como una sirena.



Una preguntilla, que tipo de Transistor es Q1? un 2n3055? por ejemplo? o algo más pequeño?


----------



## fernandob (Nov 15, 2011)

o sino la otra:

te compras una laucha de esas de goma y tambien se venden .......como lo digo.....
deposiciones fecales de plastico para hacer bromas.

la laucha la ensucias un poco y la dejas en el asiento de atras a la vista, panza para arriba , lo otro en el piso de el asiento de adelante, todo a a vista.
o tambien un pañal abierto que lo manchas con tinta marron.

en fin.......el ladron siempre mira a ver si dejaste el estereo......
ya con esa vision ....te aseguro que preferira robarse un patrullero con 2 oficiales adentro .


----------



## unmonje (Nov 15, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> o sino la otra:
> 
> te compras una laucha de esas de goma y tambien se venden .......como lo digo.....
> deposiciones fecales de plastico para hacer bromas.
> ...



FER...
Este...en que horarios trabajas ? y que marcas ?


----------



## Climarq (Dic 2, 2012)

Jorge Flores Vergaray dijo:


> Por supuesto que el 555 admite ser alimentados por los 12 voltios de la bateria del auto sin modificar los co,ponentes



Jorge, en el circuito que montaste ¿de que puntos se conecta la sirena?


----------

